# Norman's Lampeye Fry



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Yesterday I spotted some Norman's Lampeye Killifish Fry in my 30 gallon tank! This was really surprising since first of all, the only fry I ever expect to see is from my platys and second because these little guys were swimming around the open surface. My tank is pretty heavily planted but I only saw three of them so I assume the other ones got eaten. 

So what do I do with them? I hear that you can't feed them regular dried fish food but yesterday I crushed up some pellets into a powder and they went for it. It looks like they are too fast for the bigger fish to catch them, since they are not making that much of an effort to hide. Scooping them out seems impossible since they are so tiny and fast. So do I just keep them in there and feed them the regular crushed pellet food? Do they need any special attention?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new fry!

I don't have any experience with them, but if they are at least eating, that's a good start.

How are they doing now?


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> Yesterday I spotted some Norman's Lampeye Killifish Fry in my 30 gallon tank! This was really surprising since first of all, the only fry I ever expect to see is from my platys and second because these little guys were swimming around the open surface. My tank is pretty heavily planted but I only saw three of them so I assume the other ones got eaten.
> 
> So what do I do with them? I hear that you can't feed them regular dried fish food but yesterday I crushed up some pellets into a powder and they went for it. It looks like they are too fast for the bigger fish to catch them, since they are not making that much of an effort to hide. Scooping them out seems impossible since they are so tiny and fast. So do I just keep them in there and feed them the regular crushed pellet food? Do they need any special attention?


hi. i just got to read this now. the fry will be ok with crushed flakes. IMHE, Norman's Lampeyes are very prolific and readily spawn when things are to their liking. I've had my Lampeyes breed in a densely planted 35gal tank and even in an almost bare 20gal tank with just some driftwood and floating plants(Najas sp.) it wouldnt hurt to give them some live food like newly hatched brine shrimp or live daphnia every so often.


----------

